# Peepers The Therapy Duck ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.kansascity.com/105/story/330279.html

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

What a terrific story. Made me feel better just reading it!

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> What a terrific story. Made me feel better just reading it!
> 
> Margaret


Good! I'm glad! Did you watch the video?

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

What's on the video? I don't dare load em up with my connection.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baskar said:


> What's on the video? I don't dare load em up with my connection.


Peepers going into the house of a lady that is an invalid and spending time with her .. includes a changing of the duck diaper that Peepers wears, and just some nice footage of a duck making someone happy. Also some great footage of Peepers going shopping in a grocery store and meeting and greeting a couple of ladies there .. that bit was really cute 

Terry


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Awww 
I really wish I could get a better connection where I live... well, affordable anyway.


----------



## MJ Gibson (Nov 1, 2007)

*Peepers' mom*

Hi!

I'm MJ - Peepers' mom. 

We hardly expected our story to make it this far out into the world of the internet - yet here we are.

I appreciate your encouragement and your understanding of the value of pet therapy - and knowing, with me, that our winged friends have much to offer in the way of love and comfort.

Feel free to visit our page at: www.mytherapistisaquack.com


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi MJ and welcome! We're happy to have you and Peepers join us. I love the name of your site .. very clever and funny!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI MJ! I second Terry's welcome!! AND, I, too, love your title!

Thank you for your great video!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah yes, ducklings and tubs. Heheh. I remember my first batch of ducklings. Learned a lot of lessons that time. Like never have 3 ducklings (about 2 weeks old) in the tub for an extended period of time - what a cleanup. OI. Or the time when I decided to let the ducklings sleep with me in my bed. Let's just say that when I got up, I had a lot of splatter hit the walls. 

A FISH BOWL? Never heard of doing that. When the ducklings were a few days old, I'd let them in the sink for 10 minute intervals. 

it's always nice when a duckling will sleep in your hand. Just watch out for those squirts. lol. My first batch of ducklings liked either my hand or the croon of my neck. The neck was their favorite place and boy did it tickle. Peeping and sleeping, sleeping and tickling. Ahhh, memories. 

Bookmarked da site.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely story. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## MJ Gibson (Nov 1, 2007)

Peepers wears a diaper and has since birth. Because we do this, I'm given plenty of opportunities to educate people who insist that this is 'most unnatural' or that I've corrupted nature.

What they seem to miss is the fact that Peepers is an imprint and that what I teach him, as his 'mother', and have taught him since he was a hatchling, is the most natural thing in the world.

I'm preaching to the choir, aren't I?!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MJ Gibson said:


> Peepers wears a diaper and has since birth. Because we do this, I'm given plenty of opportunities to educate people who insist that this is 'most unnatural' or that I've corrupted nature.
> 
> What they seem to miss is the fact that Peepers is an imprint and that what I teach him, as his 'mother', and have taught him since he was a hatchling, is the most natural thing in the world.
> 
> *I'm preaching to the choir, aren't I*?!


Not necessarily, MJ! 

While we are here, originally, for love/help/information about pigeons, we also learn about other animals too! 

The Mr. Flapper episodes that are posted on this site has given many, I'm sure, new insights about ducks and the different breeds.

Obviously, there is still so much education to be done, if people think a diaper on a duck is "corrupting nature." Join the club...many can't believe our pigeons will and can wear diapers too!!

I hope you will continue to let us know about your future adventures! You are definitely in that unique group of VERY SPECIAL PEOPLE!

With love, hugs and scritches to you and Peepers!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yeah, definitely (the choir). Some animals just bring smiles to people's faces and ducks are one of those that do it for me. You might get a kick outa' this story: my grandmother was in the hospital once and I brought my opossum by for a visit. It was a small town hospital and the head nurse was okay with it as long as I kept her in my coat (winter). We visited with the door closed and when I finally was leaving, the head nurse had me step into an empty room so that she could see her. I unzipped my coat and when a full-grown opossum head popped out the head nurse just about hit the ceiling, "OH, MY GOD! DON'T YOU EVER, EVER TELL ANYONE THAT I LET YOU BRING THAT THING IN HERE!"

But there was the wee-est smile tugging at the corner of her mouth and Grandma was delighted for the visit, too.

Pidgey


----------



## MJ Gibson (Nov 1, 2007)

*Shi*,
Avian-wear no longer wigs me out though there was a time (when I had NO clue) I would have had myself committed to even considering an indoor duck, let alone diapering one. OMG! And you know - I'm okay with admitting that I've come so far 'round the bend that I can no longer see sanity from where I stand. LOL...but I'd rather be insane and know the love of my Humuck than to be sane AND clueless...kwim?

*Pidgey*: I LOVE the story. How kewl is that! All of the nurses where I work are trying to talk me into sneaking Peepers in. If I didn't work there....and had nothing to loose, I would. I already know which patients I'd go to first.

and to everyone else...thanks for the welcome. Now I'm going to go and read up on pigeons.

Blessings


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah..if you wanna preach to the choir, I have a few topics that'll rustle people's feathers... but I don't wanna get TAWhately on my case. heheheh. *looks around, shifting my eyes left and right*.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

It is REALLY great to see a bird used in therapy, it's wonderful. Hope the trend continues.

I have always wanted Skye to be the first therapy pigeon, especially now that he has his pg wear, but they still have such a stigma. I so wanted to bring him in to see my mom when she was in a nursing home, she loved him, but they frowned upon it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A wise man once told me "it's always easier to get forgiven than to get permission!"

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I think that using birds for therapy is a very good idea. When I had Fluffy, I really, really wanted to take her with me when I went to the nursing home. I raised Fluffy from a baby and she loved to cuddle, talk to you, and give birdie kisses. I always thought that people with disabilities would love to have her around. I have a white winged dove right now, Dolly, that would do perfect as a therapist. 
Don't be surprised if I get into this someday. 

Licha


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I forget where at, but recently on the news there's a woman who's using a miniature pony for therapy. She loves her little pony and takes him everywhere, even in her apartment.....much to her landlord's dismay I might add. Haven't herad anything recently, but she's been trying to get her landlord to be more lenient concerning her "therapy" pony.


----------



## MJ Gibson (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.kmbc.com/news/14498245/detail.html Peepers in action


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MJ Gibson said:


> http://www.kmbc.com/news/14498245/detail.html Peepers in action


Wonderful! I'm so glad you and Peepers are getting such good press! He is just precious!

Terry


----------

